# BET - Betmakers Technology Group



## System (3 December 2015)

TopBetta is one of the world's first online social betting platforms for sports and racing tournaments that enables sports fans to compete against each other rather than against a "bookie". The TopBetta gaming platform, which won the "Social Gaming Operator of the Year" Award in 2014 and again in 2015 also provides "free to play" tournaments that enable players to win cash prizes competing against each other introducing a whole new audience to the rapidly growing online social gaming and wagering market.

It is anticipated that TBH will list on the ASX during December 2015.

https://www.topbetta.com.au


----------



## So_Cynical (3 December 2015)

System said:


> TopBetta is one of the world's first online social betting platforms for sports and racing tournaments that enables sports fans to compete against each other rather than against a "bookie".
> 
> https://www.topbetta.com.au




Interest raised, would think something like this has some potential...never heard of it before, FB page has 1206 likes so not exactly popular, a sleeper perhaps.

TopBetta is fully licensed in Norfolk Island, Australia by the *Norfolk Island Gaming Authority* to accept bets via the internet.

Norfolk Island


----------



## greggles (23 April 2018)

After a catastrophic few months, Topbetta Holdings is finally seeing some movement in the right direction.

TBH has announced that it is selling its TopBetta and Mad Bookie retail businesses to PlayUp for $6million. The company claims that the pro-forma effect of the sale means TBH would see an 18% reduction in revenue offset by a 48% reduction in cost base. The sale will also mean they can focus on developing their existing wholesale and Global Tote business.

The company was re-instated to official quotation this morning and immediately headed north on the news and is currently up 36.36% to 15c.


----------



## System (25 June 2018)

On June 25th, 2018, TopBetta Holdings Limited changed its name to The Betmakers Holdings Limited.


----------



## verce (30 October 2018)

Very good announcement and market response today.

A reminder of where TBH could be headed from their Investor Presentation in July.


----------



## jbocker (30 October 2018)

So many betting markets, not sure how many are ASX listed under 'gambling', other than things like Crown, Star and game providers. What industry code applies to these?
Till I know more, not sure if I would take a punt , ASX or otherwise.


----------



## System (26 June 2019)

On June 26th, 2019, The Betmakers Holdings Limited (TBH) changed its name and ASX code to Betmakers Technology Group Limited (BET).


----------



## greggles (17 September 2019)

Betmakers Technology Group has really turned things around in the last six months, up from 2.5c to a high of 8.4c today.

It all started back on 30 April when BET announced that Las Vegas-based international wagering and gaming industry investment firm, Tekkorp Capital LLC was taking a 19.99% stake in the company via a placement of 55,991,335 fully paid ordinary shares in the Company at a price of 3c per share to raise approximately $1.68m. That bet by Tekkorp Capital has paid off very handsomely so far. 

On 23 July BET announced positive underlying EBITDA for the June 2019 quarter, positive cashflow expected for September 2019 quarter and updated its guidance for FY20 to $3.4 million to $3.7million EBITDA on expected revenues of $10 million.

Today BET announced that it has launched its customised racing channel with wagering operator PointsBet Holdings Limited (PBH). Betmakers will provide its racing channel, featuring customised pricing technology, data display overlays and live vision, for PointsBet to offer their wagering customers the ability to watch over 2,000 races each week on its website and mobile app.

BET currently at 8.2c and closing in on its recent highs of 8.7c. If things keep going BET's way, it could easily see 10c in the short term. Might not be a bad bet.


----------



## greggles (4 October 2019)

greggles said:


> BET currently at 8.2c and closing in on its recent highs of 8.7c. If things keep going BET's way, it could easily see 10c in the short term. Might not be a bad bet.




Well, things have kept going BET's way and it has smashed through 10c today after announcing that it has signed an agreement with GVC Holdings PLC subsidiary companies GVC Services Limited and GVC Australia Pty Ltd, to form a Global Racing Partnership and roll out BetMakers' propriety technology and wagering products in Australia and other International markets. 

GVC Holdings PLC, which owns Ladbrokes Coral Group PLC, is the UK's largest high street bookmaker.

The announcement outlines the following approach to implementation of the agreement:


> In Australia, BetMakers will extend its Fixed Odds and Price Manager system services to cover all Ladbrokes Australia brands of Ladbrokes, Neds, Betstar and bookmaker.com.au and has also agreed to integrate the BetMakers live streaming racing channel with each brand’s digital platforms.
> 
> In the UK, BetMakers will integrate its global racing technology products, starting with a custom-built trading platform, on to GVC Holdings PLC’s brands Ladbrokes and Coral, with integration to start immediately and the first product expected to be live during Q4 of CY19.




No specifics on anticipated revenue but on the surface the deal would appear to be one very beneficial to BetMakers.

The market has received the news well, with the BET share price currently up 80.4% to 17.5c on heavy volume of around 10 million shares.


----------



## barney (4 October 2019)

greggles said:


> Well, things have kept going BET's way and it has smashed through 10c today after announcing that it has signed an agreement with GVC Holdings PLC subsidiary companies GVC Services Limited and GVC Australia Pty Ltd, to form a Global Racing




I met one of the main guys from "TopBetta" a few years back. Been a rocky road but good to see they have hung in and doing 'betta'  Tough market the gambling space.  Unfortunately missed your call in September Greg, but it was on the money again!


----------



## verce (8 October 2019)

verce said:


> Very good announcement and market response today.
> 
> A reminder of where TBH could be headed from their Investor Presentation in July.
> 
> View attachment 90059




Called it.


----------



## Telamelo (11 October 2020)

*BET* closed on it's high @ 0.44c last Friday.. chart looking bullish imo for this week ahead & 4c report to come within next 5-7 days.. perhaps a 'good omen' from insider's in the know!?


----------



## Telamelo (14 October 2020)

*Betmaker's Technology BET* to benefit big $$ from surge in recent online betting across all the bookie's! plus US expansion on the horizon as well (to implement same successful technology/strategy etc. as used here in Australia)
-------------------
Financial reports released by some of *Australia's most popular online betting companies show they have been raking it in during the pandemic.*

Tabcorp's digital wagering turnover grew by 3.8 per cent in the 2019–20 financial year to $7.1 billion, while its retail turnover tumbled 27.9 per cent to $5.4 billion.

Sportsbet's parent company, Flutter Entertainment, reported that its Australian operating profits were close to $200 million in the six months to June 30, with online net revenue up 45 per cent in the first half of the year.

Ladbrokes parent company, GVC Holdings, also recorded a 43 per cent lift in profits over the same period.

"Online gaming trends remain ahead of pre-COVID-19 levels," the company said earlier this month.

https://amp-abc-net-au.cdn.ampproje...covid-19-sportsbet-ladbrokes-tabcorp/12758084

DYOR


----------



## Telamelo (14 October 2020)

*BET* chomping away @ 0.45c +5.88%  ( hopeful of a strong close today.. as then brings 0.50c into play imo )  dyor


----------



## Clansman (5 January 2021)

BET is top pick in the tipping comp.
Continued strong news flow. Increased exposure to US, UK and European markets with the recent acquisition of Sportechs racing and digital assets.  Completed $50 million placement with a director buying on market during this process 13 cents higher than placement price.
Without the dip in Feb/March, it would be a stretch to find a healthier chart on the ASX.


----------



## TechnoCap (10 May 2021)

doesn't the technical chart look nice here!!!
and a strong team behind the charge...


----------



## TechnoCap (27 May 2021)

how has this stock not been in greater focus for a lot of you technical traders out there? Or maybe it has hence the nice ride and construction of the uptrend phase


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 May 2021)

TechnoCap said:


> the nice ride and construction of the uptrend phase...



... Trend come to a sudden end with a move on Tabcorp TAH assets


----------



## TechnoCap (28 May 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> ... Trend come to a sudden end with a move on Tabcorp TAH assets



purchased more on the pullback this morning @ $1.35


----------



## tech/a (28 May 2021)

TechnoCap said:


> purchased more on the pullback this morning @ $1.35




Looks more serious than a pullback to me.


----------



## TechnoCap (28 May 2021)

tech/a said:


> Looks more serious than a pullback to me.



like DEG a couple of weeks ago
who knows without a crystal ball
This was my evaluation of the action


----------



## finicky (28 May 2021)

Um, from whence the immense enthusiasm? Must be one for the visionaries.
Exploding share issuance, negative ROE, Revenue improving but sales per share not.
H1 FY21 underlying ebitda $0.04m, racing ahead
Monthly Chart: very 'overbought'


----------



## TechnoCap (28 May 2021)

finicky said:


> Um, from whence the immense enthusiasm? Must be one for the visionaries.
> Exploding share issuance, negative ROE, Revenue improving but sales per share not.
> H1 FY21 underlying ebitda $0.04m, racing ahead
> Monthly Chart: very 'overbought'



PTSP $1.70 in June 21'
My position is in extremely clear blue-sky since early Feb 21'
I've ridden the uptrend channel traded in and out since March 21'
See what the EOFY brings me and other shareholders in this one...
$1.28 takes me out of the most recent trade this morning


----------



## finicky (28 May 2021)

So it's just technical trading, no fundamental reasons?


----------



## TechnoCap (28 May 2021)

finicky said:


> So it's just technical trading, no fundamental reasons?



I liked who they brought onboard Matt Tripp which lead me initially to enter the trade so fundamental turned technical


----------



## finicky (28 May 2021)

lol, check out greggles post a page back, Sept 16 2019, 8.4c


----------



## TechnoCap (28 May 2021)

finicky said:


> lol, check out greggles post a page back, Sept 16 2019, 8.4c



in relation to what specifically?
I'm busy printing cash over here lol


----------



## finicky (28 May 2021)

Non competitive post


----------



## tech/a (28 May 2021)

TechnoCap said:


> like DEG a couple of weeks ago
> who knows without a crystal ball
> This was my evaluation of the action




Would you like to borrow mine?


----------



## TechnoCap (28 May 2021)

no I have two parked in a delicate location that I only call upon occasionally
two are better than one I say...


----------



## tech/a (30 May 2021)




----------



## tech/a (31 May 2021)

Ouch this got hammered!


----------



## TechnoCap (31 May 2021)

tech/a said:


> Ouch this got hammered!



bashed to within an inch of it's life over the past two sessions
stopped out at $1.28 today and will look for it to settle and re-enter later on
I've had an amazing ride on this one in recent months  @tech/a


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 June 2021)

> It isn’t easy for a [ ] company trading on a massive multiple to digest a far larger business. And every day’s trading since Friday’s announcement has only made it harder, BetMakers’ own valuation evaporating with the growing number of shares it’ll have to issue to Tabcorp’s shareholders to get the deal over the line.



Structured such that BetMakers would pay $1 billion cash, and then issue Tabcorp’s current shareholders with BetMakers shares to a value of a further $3 billion (to be determined when a deal was signed).


> With roughly 1 billion shares on issue, Betmakers in Friday’s release gave the example of it having to issue another 1.8 billion to reach the mooted valuation.



With BET shares some 28% lower, it  would have to issue some 2.3 billion to achieve the same $3 billion transfer.

_- gunna or goner?_


----------



## BossMan. (8 August 2021)

What are people thinking about Betmakers, I have a good feeling about it based on what seems to be a consistent growth in earnings while operating with no pending debt (from what I have read) as well as the legalisation of fixed odds horse betting in New Jersey. Thinking that this could cause a snow ball effect on other states legalising fixed odds gambling. Will definitely be something I keep a close eye on over the next few weeks.

Curious to see what people are thinking about this stock in its current position.


----------



## BossMan. (20 August 2021)

Apologies for my naivety but I am curious to know why the owners of companies such as ladbrokes, neds  wouldn't want to acquire a company like this, maybe they do i'm not sure just curious to know what peoples opinions are.


----------



## BossMan. (30 October 2021)

BET - first fixed odds race to be placed in November, AGM should outline the rest of the unknowns. Gambling is contagious with the racing scene in the USA dying without fixed odds every other state will follow. 

BET will make a strong recovery in my opinion over the next month.


----------



## BossMan. (31 October 2021)

I am an extremely novice chart reader, literally first started researching charts in the last couple of days, so please don't scathe me if I am completely wrong just getting the hang of it and learning.

But from what I see BET has two clear resistance areas of around the 1.27 mark and 1.42 and of course at its last all time high at 1.65. While also having extremely strong support at the 1.00 mark. It has also been trading on fairly low volume since the 17th of September. Please correct me if I am wrong I believe it is building momentum at the moment ready for a breakout, low volume, possible accumulation coming soon? If I have completely miss understood this please let me know

Again only learning charting so any helpful feedback or anything you guys spot let me know!


----------



## peter2 (31 October 2021)

@BossMan. Well, you picked one heck of a chart to practice on. There is a lot to notice on this chart.

Resistance lines: I agree on the top two and suggest you move the 1.27 line to 1.30. Whole numbers make stronger resistance and there's two highs to support it.

Your comments indicate that you're bullish on *BET* and perhaps looking for a long trade setup based on the price chart so that you can evaluate the risk:reward. You haven't mentioned whether this trade is a short term (grab some money and exit) or an entry to a medium term trade. I have to address both options.

For a short term trade you can place more emphasis on the shorter term price structures like you have. If you were thinking about buying the BO>1.30 then you may anticipate some resistance at 1.42 and then 1.65. Are these possible rewards large enough for the downside exposure (risk) that you start with?  Only you can judge that. If you're considering a iSL at 1.10, that's 0.20 of risk so you need at least 0.30 of possible reward to make it worth your initial risk. There's just enough room if price rallies to your top R level.

If you're considering a medium term trade because you think *BET* looks good over the next few months then you may choose a slightly wider initial SL (initial risk) because you don't want to sell based on some unexpected price volatility (random up/down movement). Starting a trade with a wider risk means the potential reward has to be much larger as well. Price will have to go much higher than your top R line to make it worth while.

If you're considering a medium term trade you must look at the bigger picture to evaluate what's happening. I use weekly charts for this. The weekly chart show that price has been trading in a large range and is in a smaller range within the larger range. The large range is marked by the high in May and the low in July. The smaller range is marked by the high in Sept and the low in late Sept. Can you see this?

Now, notice that the second high is lower than the first AND the second low is higher than the first. This is an important observation. What appears when we draw sloping lines connecting these two highs and two lows? If you do it correctly you'll see a huge symmetrical triangle. Price is being compressed as the triangle tightens. This is good. Compression will force price to move quickly when it does break out. However, price can break either up or down. Price can also trade sideways and bust the triangle pattern.

It always comes back to a risk: reward scenario. If price break higher from here it could be the start of a much larger rally that easily makes a new all time high. Good for a medium trade and fantastic for a short term trade also (if you can hang it there).

I could go on and on about this chart. It's that good. However we should be looking for chart with fewer possible directions, much higher probability than 50:50 and better R:R potential.


----------



## BossMan. (31 October 2021)

peter2 said:


> @BossMan. Well, you picked one heck of a chart to practice on. There is a lot to notice on this chart.
> 
> Resistance lines: I agree on the top two and suggest you move the 1.27 line to 1.30. Whole numbers make stronger resistance and there's two highs to support it.
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks so much for the response, lots to learn clearly, didn't know about the triangle concept so thats a huge help as well. This is probably one of my stupider questions, but what are the blue boxes representing in your charts?  Thanks again for your in detail response, already learnt heaps more then I did earlier today!


----------



## peter2 (31 October 2021)

The blue boxes in my charts are rectangular price ranges based on a concept popularised by a ballroom dancer, Nicholas Darvas. They're called Darvas boxes after him. 

One can create a profitable trading plan buying the break-outs of these boxes in a trending market.


----------



## KevinBB (23 November 2021)

The last line from the CEO's address to the recent AGM says:


> We are aligned as a company with a clear vision and coherent action plans. And we are excited.




That's what Big Kev said, too, and look what happened to him ...

KH


----------



## peter2 (28 November 2021)

Hey @BossMan.  Chanced upon the chart of *BET* again this evening. Remember our last discussion where I mentioned that price was being compressed into the pointy end of a triangle. The trading plan was to wait for price to break through the top line before considering a buy. Buying before the BO was a 50:50 gamble and it's not something I do. I wait for the probability of success to shift in my favour. 

Well, it looks like price did BO but it was through the low side. Tried to get back into the triangle but failed to hold and has fallen much lower. 

This is how a trading plan based on chart patterns work. We know what we want to see and wait for it to form before we commit our capital. 






	

		
			
		

		
	
   Trading with a plan, That's exciting!


----------



## So_Cynical (28 November 2021)

Been watching BET for a while now. looks to be about where one would want to buy it, if you like it.


----------



## BossMan. (26 December 2021)

peter2 said:


> Hey @BossMan.  Chanced upon the chart of *BET* again this evening. Remember our last discussion where I mentioned that price was being compressed into the pointy end of a triangle. The trading plan was to wait for price to break through the top line before considering a buy. Buying before the BO was a 50:50 gamble and it's not something I do. I wait for the probability of success to shift in my favour.
> 
> Well, it looks like price did BO but it was through the low side. Tried to get back into the triangle but failed to hold and has fallen much lower.
> 
> ...



Yeah, late response only saw the notification now, still learning and hope you had a good Christmas day!

Upon reading this, I did open a position prior at $1.02 then again at $0.90 thinking that the  support at $1.00 wouldnt break then again the 0.85 - 0.90 would hold and I dont mind buying at a 4% or so premium to ensure I don't miss it (on the second support). This might be my naivity I am relatively new to trading really enjoying learning the ropes. However, I don't mind the price floating around I definitely see this as a long term position hope im not breaking the rules talking about positions if I am let me know.

I have attached a chart with the support that I thought it would sit at, keen to learn so if theres anything you saw that you think would of enabled me to predict or anticipate a further fall I would love to hear 

Also I didn't anticipate such a high percentage of shorts almost 7% (as of 20th of december) eeeek, gotta wonder if its a institution trying to hold it down to accumulate? Or if they are just shorting at such a rate due to their being little news outside of the announcement that came out two days ago.


----------



## BossMan. (30 January 2022)

I missed the bottom on this one last time, note to self - avoid a falling knife.

If it drops further from here I would be shocked. A decent quarterly came out last week, dont see a lot wrong with it. Maybe this is more of a long term hold. Fixed odds to 100% start in march, lets hope this isn't fodder again and it actually does kick off. 

But this is my pick for the month


----------



## BossMan. (28 February 2022)

Someone thats good at TA spot the bottom, hahahah It just seems to keep on falling, I have missed it twice. I understand theres a high short position on it but wondering if any TA people can see any other patterns occurring?


----------



## greggles (14 June 2022)

BET getting absolutely ruined today, down around 16.67% to 32.5c. Some of the air continuing to come out of this one after a huge run up between 2019 and 2021. Gotta admit I'm surprised at how far it has fallen in the last 12 months.


----------



## BossMan. (29 August 2022)

My monthly stock pick, bring on spring racing haha, sports betting and online betting is at a tipping point in the USA im really starting to see the entire industry grow exponentially.

Spring racing in Australia brings further revenue, my numbers may be wrong but an increase to about a 72% gross margin (from memory*) I think its suffered enough pain. Share buyback should recommence over the next few days just in time for september!


----------



## BossMan. (30 October 2022)

Most shorted stock on the asx and a negative reaction to the results (rightfully so) but has moved in to a position where I see it being undervalued expect to see a bounce over the next few weeks back in to the mid 0.30's


----------



## Als2own (1 January 2023)

Thinking we have seen the bottom so should bounce this year if and when they get their costs under control. Looking for them to go cash flow positive mid year. Good luck in2023


----------



## Knobby22 (1 January 2023)

Als2own said:


> Thinking we have seen the bottom so should bounce this year if and when they get their costs under control. Looking for them to go cash flow positive mid year. Good luck in2023



I noticed a couple of picks for this company. It's always harder  than it looks, government regulations, powerful competitors, targeted by crime figures and dodgy punters, online attacks.
Looks like it' has bottomed and becoming eps positive if it works out.
Maybe a good year.


----------



## BossMan. (3 January 2023)

Balance sheet looks like they will become profitable in the next 6 months, biggest liability out of last quarter was a result of huge employee incentives. This drops off it brings them a lot closer to their target. Melbourne Cup was also the biggest recorded online horse betting event, with it netting substantial income.


----------

